# Hawk Problems



## Steven3 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have had problems with 2 hawks lately and i was wondering if anybody had any ideas on how to get rid of them before i pit young birds out onto the roof.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

We are not allowed to tell you what to do in public...Why ?? You ask !! It`s against the law here in the USA......Alamo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can try to let them out just an hour before dark and hope the hawks have had their meal and are not hunting.. be out there with your birds so you can act like a crazy person and flail your arms wildly and yell.. GET OUT OF HERE! if you see one... or just do not let the birds out and wait fot the hawks to move on..hopefully... that is about all you can do.. legally...


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Alamo said:


> We are not allowed to tell you what to do in public...Why ?? You ask !! It`s against the law here in the USA......Alamo


I really really bothers me when i read comments like this..... Should we give the same suggestion to a person who does not like when someone else flies pigeons over their house???

NO... its wrong and so is your thought process... I hope you get caught and thrown in jail and fined heavily......

And I wish the MODS would remove post like yours.......


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

swagg said:


> I really really bothers me when i read comments like this..... Should we give the same suggestion to a person who does not like when someone else flies pigeons over their house???
> 
> NO... its wrong and so is your thought process... I hope you get caught and thrown in jail and fined heavily......
> 
> And I wish the MODS would remove post like yours.......


What did he say wrong? He said we can't talk about it here becouse their a protected bird.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Pip Logan said:


> What did he say wrong? He said we can't talk about it here becouse their a protected bird.


Its not what he said, but what he implied......


----------



## mypigeoncoop (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Logan.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Does this mean you agree with killing a protected animal ???


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

swagg said:


> Does this mean you agree with killing a protected animal ???


Me? No way I honestly don't think killing a hawk is right. I just didn't think he ment anything bad. I'm not looking for a fight bro, sorry


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Pip Logan said:


> Me? No way I honestly don't think killing a hawk is right. I just didn't think he ment anything bad. I'm not looking for a fight bro, sorry


No fight here either, what did you think he meant???


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I just though he was saying we can't talk fuzz of the forum rules and because their protected.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I usually dip them in Chawklit and call them Easter Doves


----------



## Coddger (Feb 6, 2011)

swagg said:


> Does this mean you agree with killing a protected animal ???


At one time or another, we ALL, bird lovers, have encountered problems with "hawks". I have yet to find a fancier who had never thought of shooting or catching these birds of prey, depending on the degree of damage they had done to your prized birds. I have twice experienced a sparrow hawk go thru my trap door and murdered 5 of my best birds.

I was a bit hesistant to comment on this thread but because there is a lot of misinformation, I decided to post the following link:

http://www.fws.gov/permits/

There is an option to apply for a permit to kill migratory birds if they are causing loss of personal property, which includes livestock, poultry and yes, pigeons. I highly suggest you keep your pedigrees available.

There are also 4 very common misconceptions listed below:

1. It is illegal to kill or harm hawks in ANY way. They are protected by the Migratory Bird Act and you can be fined and sent to prison. Hawks need to eat too. Don't kill them for trying to find a meal. *-----If you have a permit it may be totally legal.*
2. It is illegal to harass birds of prey. *-----It is not illegal. In fact, you must show that you have tried to harass these birds before a permit would be issued.*
3. You will go to jail and receive a $10,000 fine if you kill a hawk or owl when caught. *-----Not so, it is actually a Class B Misdemeanor and fines can be as low a $50 for the first offense with NO jail time.*
4. Under the 1981 Wildlife and Countryside Act it is illegal to trap or kill sparrowhawks or other birds of prey. *------If you live in the city, #3 will apply.*

I have no further comments.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I feed the resident crows here,so that they chase the hawks away,and take the hawks prey away from him...If they could kill the hawk,they would,and I wouldn`t lift a finger to save the hawk either...If I could show them a hawks nest,so that THEY could get the babies,I would do that if it was possible....A red tail chased my old birds for 5 hours a few years ago,and he finally got a pigeon..It happened to be a bird worth $1,000.....The hawks OWE me big time....If it`s a $500 fine to kill one,I`m OWED 2 hawks !!! So stick it in your ear SWAGG !!!!...............Alamo


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

"So stick it in your ear SWAGG !!!!...............Alamo"
swagg just make sure it isn't an Easter Dove,it may be messy!


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Alamo said:


> I feed the resident crows here,so that they chase the hawks away,and take the hawks prey away from him...If they could kill the hawk,they would,and I wouldn`t lift a finger to save the hawk either...If I could show them a hawks nest,so that THEY could get the babies,I would do that if it was possible....A red tail chased my old birds for 5 hours a few years ago,and he finally got a pigeon..It happened to be a bird worth $1,000.....The hawks OWE me big time....If it`s a $500 fine to kill one,I`m OWED 2 hawks !!! So stick it in your ear SWAGG !!!!...............Alamo


Wow...and i used to respect your post on this forum before. I bet the govt values a hawk for a lot more then a 1000 dollars. I really hesitate to drop to your level....... but i want to......

Fly on Poacher Alamo.....fly on......


----------

